# New Video



## wushuguy (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, it's been a while since I posted videos. I closed the previous youtube account, and just opened this one. Let me know what you guys think:

[video=youtube_share;nwWHKWNk3H8]http://youtu.be/nwWHKWNk3H8[/video]


----------

